# Alnmouth beech drift wood natural.



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

I startedthis one a while ago and lost my eye for it, so it went on the pile of unfinished slingshots until I found some inspiration to carry on with it.
It's some sort of root I found on the beech on a family holiday to Alnmouth, I believe it is elm but with it being a root it's anyone's guess.
full of cracks bark inclusions and dead spots, it had to be stabilised. 
I filled afew of the gaps with resin mixed with some ebony dust to keep it similar colours to the bark. The right hand fork is actually two different branches (or in this case roots)
After shaping I then stabilised it lightly just to make sure it then got sanded to a standard 600 all over ready for a boiled linseed oil bath. I actually put it in BLO in the vacuum chamber so it was sucked into the grain even more. I then sanded it up to 12000 grit and finished with a light bees wax for a shinny finish.


























































Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

That is amazing! The wild grain goes really well with the (very nice) shape.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

WOW, that is a wicked looking piece of wood and you did it proud. SaWeeeeeeet


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Thats AWESOME man ! some superb wood and wonderfull work


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

That's pretty, sho nuff!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow that is magnificent! Truly one of a kind and done fantastically. Kudos, good sir. :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

amazing!

jazz


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Sometimes wood will stall you until you get your mind right. Nice!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

That is a real stunner, absolutely gorgeous work!


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

That's beautiful sir ... If you lose love for it again.. Ummm, I won't ..


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

That's beautiful sir ... If you lose love for it again.. Ummm, I won't ..


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

I really, really like this! Very cool.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Awesome work, and unbelievably beautiful wood


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

*Impressive job, Lewis**!* I think this one is pretty spectacular as well. The stream of colors that you were able to coax out of the grain pattern is so pretty -almost like an abstract painting. And your *Maker's Mark* blends so beautifully, I almost didn't see it.

It looks like it sits in your hand perfectly as well.


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Poiema said:


> *Impressive job, Lewis**!* I think this one is pretty spectacular as well. The stream of colors that you were able to coax out of the grain pattern is so pretty -almost like an abstract painting. And your *Maker's Mark* blends so beautifully, I almost didn't see it.
> 
> It looks like it sits in your hand perfectly as well.


Yeah it's a great fit in the hand I have quiet large mits and it locks in nicely

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

As you may have picked up from my jabbering posts I love naturals. Each is distinctively different. You've used nature's design and sculpted it further into a super ergo comfy and stout good lookin' shooter. How nice and an heirloom as well for some lucky recipient in years to come.

I sure wish I hadn't sold my vacuum set up when I sold out my jewelry manufacturing biz..I used it to "debubbleize" molds. It sure would have worked nicely to impregnate wood with BLO and other polymerizing resinous materials. I go for a polyurethane mixed with a lot of solvent soak but that doesn't duplicate a vacuum for it only penetrates by capillary action rather than when you release a vacuum sucking the resin into the wood pores using atmospheric pressure to do so.


----------



## Panth (Apr 2, 2017)

Magnificent, Great find. The grain and colour awesome and some. Nice carving, Got character.


----------



## Panth (Apr 2, 2017)

Magnificent, Great find. The grain and colour awesome and some. Nice carving, Got character.


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

That is a cool slingshot. -CD


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Beautiful frame


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks guys made this one a few years back actually still have it 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamen (Dec 2, 2016)

I just want to pick this one up and put it down and pick it up and put it down and pick it up and put it down and pick it up, shoot it a little.....hold it....and repeat.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drew_Bilbrey (Dec 6, 2013)

That's just lovely!


----------

